# She's gone!



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Every morning for a couple of years I have given her breakfast.

Every morning she was there waiting for me.

She just so loved the meal worms that I gave her.

Nope, not the wife but my lady blackbird.

But she has disappeared, I haven't seen her for a week.

I am devastated.

What could have happened to her?


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

*M*

8O


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

pippin said:


> Every morning for a couple of years I have given her breakfast.
> 
> Every morning she was there waiting for me.
> 
> ...


They are off making nests. Ours are.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

could be off making a nest somewhere but as the average lifespan of a blackbird is only around 3 years, sadly she might have become a deceased blackbird


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Gone to join that Norwegian Blue?


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Have you overlooked the obvious - your favourite predator .......... 














............................. a CAT?


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

I'd check-weigh next door's cat if they have one. When we had a cat, its annual count was over 20 birds, adult and fledgling. We always tried to lock him indoors when the young were learning to fly.

Our Labrador "retrieves" them if they happen to land in the garden. As with most shooting dogs, she only holds it with the soft part of her mouth and no damage is done.

Colin


----------



## Sandy_Saunders (Nov 17, 2008)

A lot of Blackbirds from Scandinavia and Eastern Europe spend the winter here. Yours could have been one of them. The number of Blackbirds has decreased around here since the weather improved, They have disappeared back home I suspect.

Sandy


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

She is back!!!!

Delirious joy.

Probably been off on the razzle - how do I tell if she is pregnant?


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

pippin said:


> She is back!!!!
> 
> Delirious joy.
> 
> Probably been off on the razzle - how do I tell if she is pregnant?


Same as with the cat - check weigh her. :lol:

Colin

PS - or the broad smile on her face!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

The regular Lesser Spotted Woodpecker is back on our nuts today.
Every year they breed and bring the young to our garden to feed. ................... Ray.


----------



## Cazzie (Feb 13, 2009)

We saw our first lesser spotted woodpecker in the Loire valley last year. We were surprised how small it was compared to the greater spotted.

Cazzie


----------



## Littlebt (May 19, 2012)

*Blackbird*

So Happy,I was going to tell you to look under the wheels of the Hymer


----------

